# Regular Season Game 70: Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*(47-22)/(46-22)*

When/Where:
*Saturday, March 22, 10:00 PM ET*























































*Alston / McGrady / Battier / Scola / Mutombo*














































*Nash / Barbosa / Hill / Stoudemire / O'Neal*


*Preview

The Houston Rockets opened a five-game stretch against some of the NBA's toughest teams with the second-longest winning streak in league history.

They'll be happy to close it with back-to-back victories.

After bouncing back from consecutive defeats, the Rockets hope to finish the brutal stretch with a win as they visit the streaking Phoenix Suns on Saturday night.

Houston (47-22) had won 21 in a row coming into perhaps the toughest five-game stretch on its schedule. The Rockets extended their remarkable run by beating the Los Angeles Lakers on Sunday, but suffered back-to-back blowouts against Boston and at New Orleans.

Houston was outscored 105-59 in the second halves of those games.

On Friday, however, the Rockets got back in the win column by holding off Golden State 109-106. Bobby Jackson and Carl Landry came off the bench to score 16 and 17 points, respectively, as Houston pulled within one game of the Western Conference-leading Lakers.

"This is an insane race," said Rockets forward Shane Battier, who added 17 points. "You can't even begin to worry about it. You just have to win games. At the end of the day, if you win enough you'll be in the right spot."

While the bench scoring was one key to the victory, the Rockets were no doubt just as happy to see Tracy McGrady regain his form. McGrady was held to 23 points on 10-of-32 shooting in the back-to-back losses, but rebounded with 26, eight rebounds and eight assists while going 11-for-23 from the field Friday.

"We just had energy," said McGrady, who's averaging 22.9 points and shooting 45.1 percent in Houston's wins, compared to 18.5 points and 39.3 percent in the losses. "We had a lot more energy than we did the last two games. We did a better job executing and moving the ball. This was a big win."

Houston will likely need a similar performance from McGrady to keep up with Phoenix (46-22), which has put together its longest winning streak since November, quieting some critics who questioned the acquisition of Shaquille O'Neal in February.

The Suns were 3-6 in O'Neal's first nine games, but have won their last six to put pressure on the West's top teams. They're currently the fifth seed -- 1 1/2 games behind the Lakers.

The Suns overcame a season-high 27 turnovers to beat Seattle 110-98 on Wednesday, and are hoping to win seven straight for the first time since their season-high eight-game run from Nov. 9-23.

But the victory was costly. Phoenix guard Raja Bell crumpled to the court when he landed on a Seattle player's foot on a 3-point attempt. X-rays were negative and the Suns said Bell had a mild-to-moderate ankle sprain. He's expected to miss this game, and be day-to-day after that.

Bell was averaging 14.0 points and shooting 52.1 percent (25-for-48) from 3-point range in his last eight games.

Bell is also known for playing great defense, which Phoenix will surely miss when trying to match up with McGrady. Bell was the primary defender on McGrady when the Suns held him to 18 points and 7-for-19 shooting on Nov. 28, but the Rockets won that game 100-94.

Phoenix won the teams' previous meeting 115-105 on Nov. 17 in Houston -- its 12th victory in the last 16 games in the series.*


_*Next Games*_
vs.









vs.








vs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

woo I am home for this one so I can watch tonight! That GS game had me worried seeing the scores on TV at the bars last night...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm rooting for you guys tonight...


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Go Rockets.:cheer:*


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

two of my favorite teams. i cant wait to watch!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Mutombo had a good rest yesterday he will need to log alot of minutes vs Shaq.

THe old fellas going at it. This will be fun to watch.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm not in town right now. I wanted to know what program I can download so I can watch the game? I'm still in the US. Any help PLEASE! I missed out last nights game! Don't want to miss this one too! :sad:


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Dang it! If we lose tonight we freak'in fall to 5! No Raja Bell. A silver lining. Lets go rockets.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Khm3r said:


> Hey guys, I'm not in town right now. I wanted to know what program I can download so I can watch the game? I'm still in the US. Any help PLEASE! I missed out last nights game! Don't want to miss this one too! :sad:


Umm you can try http://channelsurfing.net/ to watch the game. It works at times and opens in WindowsMedia


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

we suck again. ball isnt moving too good on offense.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

so much for the silver linin, Barbosa hot early


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well this sucks ***. Rockets are just dead tired and you can see they are slow all over


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Scola really needs to put on some defense. This is ugly. It looks like we are climbing back however.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow, they are shooting 76% in the first half. We have 57 points at the half and we are down 17 ... WOW


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

How do you think Shane would do guarding Amare? Cause Amare needs to be stopped.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Far away losing by 20+ points.

Three blow outs in the last 4 games.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

We need to try get Amare & Shaq into serious foul trouble or we are in trouble.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Bad three point effort by TMAC........


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Landry doesn't look as explosive in his movements as he was. He even looks a bit odd running up and down the court. Houston looks bad on both offense and defense.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Only watched the second half but Landry hasnt cut to the basket like he does so well.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Within 10. Do we have anything left for the 4th?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

3 team fould already in the 4th Q


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Damm IT!!!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

These jumpers are killing us


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Game Over. No gas left in the tank.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW bad start in the 4th Q.......


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WORST FT team in the league strikes again


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Shaq makes both TMAC misses both........


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

You got to be kidding me. Comeon put Novak in let him try shoot us to a win.

Time is running out.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

lost the game but i loved the heart we showed. its pretty obvious, any team with a great front court is gonna feast on us every game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

that first quarter hurt bad. The next three we tied, or beat them. But the lead was just too much...


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Hopefully Deke does a better job of Shaq if we face them again.
And Landry Scola Chuck need to contain Amare. I know easier said than done but it needs to be done.

The front court for the Suns is looking imposing.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Rockets get 2-3 in last 5 games in a week.*


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Not a bad loss. T-mac traveled so much in the first half but PHX fouled so much in the 2nd. Landry should have gotten some calls. Can't believe were 6th now.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This week has really scratched us. Hopefully we can bounce right back the next week. I believe the Rockets can do it.


----------

